# Droid Charge screenshot thread



## RandomSnapple

I just wanted to start a little thread to see how people have their charge's set up. Post you screenshots and comment on others!

View attachment 3279


----------



## anoninja118

I'm just waiting for a honeycomb theme on Gummy and I'll be set, I'm already using the lockscreen and a 'honeycomb' skin for smart keyboard 

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## charlie_c

Infinity Rom Raw

View attachment 3294


----------



## Mefloump

Infinity RAW


----------



## Rythmyc

"Mefloump said:


> Infinity RAW


Your SU binary is out of date, please update! Lol


----------



## m0unds

View attachment 3305

ahoy.

it's old, but that's what it still looks like, haha. saved me the trouble of taking another one.


----------



## anoninja118

"Rythmyc said:


> Your SU binary is out of date, please update! Lol


that looks like the andirc app lol

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Dance Pony

Simple


----------



## anoninja118

green now

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## charlie_c

anoninja118 said:


> green now
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


<ocd>Your greens are off. Try #84A32E </ocd>


----------



## anoninja118

"charlie_c said:


> <ocd>Your greens are off. Try #84A32E </ocd>


clock in status bar is off for shizzle but I'll try that thanks.. otherwise meh *shrugs* lol

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jason821

Here's my setup


----------



## anoninja118

jason821 said:


> Here's my setup


ICS launcher nice


----------



## jason821

Just found it. I kinda like it. Hopefully they get it all figured out soon.


----------



## Mefloump

"anoninja118 said:


> that looks like the andirc app lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah that is andchat.


----------



## Birthofahero

"anoninja118 said:


> ICS launcher nice


Where can you find that? Quick search in market pulled nothing.

Edit: its only for cm7  I'll have to wait. Looks sexy tho.


----------



## jewofa

My set up on infinity raw


----------



## anoninja118

"Birthofahero said:


> Where can you find that? Quick search in market pulled nothing.
> 
> Edit: its only for cm7  I'll have to wait. Looks sexy tho.


check out the themes section at xda someone posted a link to the apk

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Birthofahero

"anoninja118 said:


> check out the themes section at xda someone posted a link to the apk
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Pretty sure this is it if anyone else was looking for it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1269968


----------



## KBBT

Gummy GBE with gingerfire blue theme

View attachment 3372


----------



## SOTK

My setup. For now. I change my adw themes a lot. 

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms0chez

Love me some gummy 

Sent from my GummyCHARGED Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidBlaze

Haven't posted any screenshots here on rootz yet so here we go:

Pulldown, homescreen, and lockscreen


----------



## kvswim

Eh. Here's mine.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Copied from twitter but I love it.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

This the current one. I love just swiping up for app drawer and swiping down for notifications. Adw-ex


----------



## Endless2232

Go through a lot of changes but this is the current home screen. I'm definitely a minimalist guy.


----------



## bdua3045

Screenshots from my HoneyCharged Droid


----------



## bdua3045

Ignore the post I put above, the screenshot program changed the color.


----------



## anoninja118

nice, here's mine

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SOTK

It's interesting to see how different all of our screens are from one another. Shows a little bit of each of our personalities. I've never had an iPhone. Can you customize the screens aw much as you can with Android? I suspect not. The few I've seen seemed generic and bland. At any rate, cool seeing the various screen shots in here. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomSnapple

Decided to make it simple.


----------



## Mefloump

Flavor of the week


----------



## Dance Pony

"Mefloump said:


> Flavor of the week


thats sexy


----------



## Piercing Heavens

After months of searching I finally found my live wallpaper. This wallpaper doesn't exist anymore. Waves live wallpaper.


----------



## martyr2k6

"bdua3045 said:


> Ignore the post I put above, the screenshot program changed the color.





"anoninja118 said:


> nice, here's mine
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


What rom are you guys running and where can I find those status bar themes?

I am currently running gummycharge gbe 2.0 final.


----------



## anoninja118

"martyr2k6 said:


> What rom are you guys running and where can I find those status bar themes?
> 
> I am currently running gummycharge gbe 2.0 final.


Gummy GBE 2.0 and its GrainOsand's Honeycharged theme

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anoninja118

a Sense-ish setup I had going, with the accompanying lockscreen from widgetlocker... it'd be great if someone ported a legit Sense theme

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## manigma77

Wow!! no posts since october, I thought it was time to bring this thread back to life since my wife really don't care what my screen looks like, I had to show it to someone, lol. 
Anyway, kinda got crazy with the red and heres what I have on infinity right now.































and more here http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u118/bigdaddio28/DARK_RED/


----------



## glsteve

10 bucks says this thread will be revived now lol


----------



## MidnightNinja

Well im not one to post....i get a new homescreen every day


----------



## DesertRatBiggs

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## superwrench1

My current screen: ACS Syndicate wall, and THAPHLASH icons, dock icons from android. net








Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBlaze

I will now revive this thread from the dead muahahaha!!


----------



## mzchelle

DroidBlaze said:


> I will now revive this thread from the dead muahahaha!!


LOVE the theme!

What is it?


----------



## glsteve

DroidBlaze said:


> I will now revive this thread from the dead muahahaha!!


I have one question how the hell did u get rid of the battery?


----------



## Birthofahero

He's a themer, he can do that 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzchelle

Birthofahero said:


> He's a themer, he can do that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Can I haz that?


----------



## glsteve

Birthofahero said:


> He's a themer, he can do that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


LOL


----------



## DroidBlaze

mzchelle said:


> He's a themer, he can do that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Lol Exactly


----------



## Birthofahero

Lovin the minimal.


----------



## cujo6801

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## JihadSquad

cujo6801 said:


> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


Go packers


----------



## DesertRatBiggs

Just a little green for St. Patty's day.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mefloump

More green for St Patty's Day!!


----------

